# Kyogre,Groudon,or Rayquaza?



## GalladeMaster (Feb 25, 2009)

Who is your favorite of these three?: Kyogre, Groudon, or Rayquaza.

I choose Kyogre.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 25, 2009)

Rayquaza. I like dragony things.


----------



## cheesecake (Feb 25, 2009)

Rayquaza. After all, he's a flying dragon snake thing.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Rayquaza. Rayquaza is a dragon.

The end.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 25, 2009)

Rayquaza, dragon snake thing <3


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Kyogre, because it is the only one that looks like it will kill you. It also has advantages over Rayquaza and Groudon. Groudon is just a dinosaur like behemoth. Rayquaza is just a green worm with plates in random places. And personally, I find drowning the world more interesting then constant heat.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 25, 2009)

They're all cool, but Rayquaza is win !


----------



## Finale (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay for Groudon. Only because I got ruby, and Groudon is epic.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 26, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> Kyogre, because it is the only one that looks like it will kill you.


Hm, but Groudon has super big claws that can rip everything apart. And it can step on you, crushing you with its weight. It also has lots of pointy, sharp teeth. Rayquaza, on the other hand, is a dragon thing, which gives it automatic plus points in the "I kill you" category. Kyogre is just a large whale/dolphin thing. It doens't look like it will kill anyone at all. 

There's also the fact that too much heat = instant death. You'll be burned to a crisp and die of dehydration and burns. All the water will evaporate, and land mass will expand. 

Now, now, I'm not saying Kyogre is bad -- it does kick ass. Very much ass. My absolute favorite Pokemon to use in all my Pokemon games is my Kyogre, who can wipe out my friend's team in only a few minutes. I also like Kyogre's design very much. 

The thing is that, I love all of them, because they're all unique in their own way and awesome.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 26, 2009)

Kyogre. It was the first legendary I ever caught. I need to get a newer copy of Sapphire though. I won't bore you with the story, since you can find it if you search deep enough.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 26, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Hm, but Groudon has super big claws that can rip everything apart. And it can step on you, crushing you with its weight. It also has lots of pointy, sharp teeth. Rayquaza, on the other hand, is a dragon thing, which gives it automatic plus points in the "I kill you" category. Kyogre is just a large whale/dolphin thing. It doens't look like it will kill anyone at all.
> 
> There's also the fact that too much heat = instant death. You'll be burned to a crisp and die of dehydration and burns. All the water will evaporate, and land mass will expand.
> 
> ...


When I said it looked like the only one that would kill you, I simply meant that the look on Kyogre's face is so much more intimidating and more "You touch me, I kills you". Rayquaza to me just looks like a "mwahahaha" poker face look to me. Groudon just looks like it just wants to have fun[/s go on a mad rampage. Also, it is based on a killer whale/orca, which does make it seem like it will kill you. (I doubt it would eat you though) Groudon would probably be my next favourite design, but like I've said before; it's just a red armored dinosaur.

You will also likely die faster from drowning then heat exhaustion. And it's more interesting how a vital source of life can kill you so fast.

It was also my first legendary as well :) That gives Kyogre bonus points.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 26, 2009)

Kyogre. I have an absolutely epic one on my Ruby game (Tidal <3) and I've always loved my Kyogre-design SP :3


----------



## Thorne (Feb 26, 2009)

they all suck
Nah, I like them equally, but to be honest I don't like them a lot either.


----------



## Old Catch (Feb 26, 2009)

Groudon. ^^ No real reason, I just think it's cool.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 26, 2009)

Groudon was SO epic in Jirachi Wishmaker, it was the only good bit of the film. (and of course when they were fighting on Flygon + the Salamence.)


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 26, 2009)

I like Groudon and Rayquaza about the same, but Kyogre not as much. But there's no "Groudon and Rayquaza" option, so I went for all of them :3


----------



## Retsu (Feb 26, 2009)

Kyogre.


----------



## Minish (Feb 26, 2009)

Kyogre but far.

Perhaps only for sentimental value, though. When I was little, and even more involved in games than I am now... hearing the battle music start, with Kyogre's roar, when battling it underwater... it still gives me the chills. :D

And its design is awesome~


----------



## Rossymore (Feb 26, 2009)

Groudon, it can keel you!


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 26, 2009)

Rayquaza, in case it wasn't obvious.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Feb 27, 2009)

Groudon is teh awesomerz. Even know he is inferior in strenghth


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 2, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> When I said it looked like the only one that would kill you, I simply meant that the look on Kyogre's face is so much more intimidating and more "You touch me, I kills you". Rayquaza to me just looks like a "mwahahaha" poker face look to me. Groudon just looks like it just wants to have fun[/s go on a mad rampage. Also, it is based on a killer whale/orca, which does make it seem like it will kill you. (I doubt it would eat you though) Groudon would probably be my next favourite design, but like I've said before; it's just a red armored dinosaur.
> 
> You will also likely die faster from drowning then heat exhaustion. And it's more interesting how a vital source of life can kill you so fast.
> 
> It was also my first legendary as well :) That gives Kyogre bonus points.




Hm, you have a point there. 

Although I still can't choose...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Mar 2, 2009)

All of them.
If I had to choose one it would be Rayquaza, but if I had to have two it would be Groudon & Kyogre. Because my mind works funny like that.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 3, 2009)

Kyogre. It's big, flat and a whale shark :3 Who doesn't like whale sharks?


----------



## Erif (Mar 3, 2009)

Suicune beats all yo asses.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 5, 2009)

Ergh, coudln't decide between them, so I just picked that they're all awesome. :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 5, 2009)

Kyogre. Among other reasons, I like the rain... I don't dislike Rayquaza, though, quite the opposite. I don't like Groudon, though.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 7, 2009)

> Suicune beats all yo asses.


Yessss X3

Anyway, I like all  three, but Kyogre has always been my favorite~ I got Sapphire so I could catch him :)


----------



## S.K (Mar 7, 2009)

Groudon. Its damn awesome in the anime too.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I picked Groudon even though i'm not a major fan of any of them. My least favourite is Rayquaza. I hate it's sprite and I hate it's appearance in Subspace Emissionary but I can't help but love the shiny rayquaza.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 7, 2009)

I like Rayquaza, just because.
...
Yeah. I'm done here.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 8, 2009)

Rayquaza FTW


----------



## Keta (Mar 8, 2009)

Kyogre has SQUARE CLAWS. What type of whale (Kyogre is obviously a whale judging by his tail) has those things.... or pseudo-gills for that matter? His red designs are pretty cool.

Groudon... doesn't look agile/cool- just a bulky lizard thing. Scales and ridges with pretty red patterns. Okay I guess.

Rayquaza has the craziest snake-dragon design ever; would be amazing were it that he did not wear lip stick. Golden ring designs are pretty great against the green, red, and black. I like him better than the other two.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 11, 2009)

Rayquaza

Rayquaza

RAYQUAZA



You must love.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Mar 11, 2009)

Groudon is a flipping fire dinosaur. So yes.


----------



## Chao (Mar 11, 2009)

My kyogre ditched me so... Groudon. I don't like rayquaza.


----------



## StyliBoy (Mar 11, 2009)

Kyogre all the way. Groudon looks weird, Rayquaza's overrated. Also, I like water Types...


----------



## Lupine Volt (Mar 11, 2009)

Kyogre. One, I hate Groudon, two, I never liked Rayquaza, Three, Sapphire was my first of the 3rd generation, and 4: It's just that flipping awesome.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 12, 2009)

Kyogre, definitely. I've always loved it, and my Sapphire is my favorite game. Plus, my Kyogre was my first level 100. Groudon I just think is ugly and I've never liked, and Rayquaza's pretty cool, but not as much as Kyogre. (Rayquaza was my third level 100 ^^)


----------



## Wyvern (Mar 19, 2009)

I found this picture on a site. Beautifully drawn ^^

This should help you see who I voted for ;)


----------



## Mi10ticFan (Mar 22, 2009)

I like Kyogre the best!


----------

